# sikh indian asian eggs for indian asian sperm



## pat.little (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all

I have been ttc for years due to male factors and am now looking at the donor route. I would be willing to exchange my sikh asian eggs for some indian asian sperm. Any ideas where i might start?

Thanks


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi pat, are you with a fertility clinic at the moment? as i would think they would have a sperm donor to fit your needs and i think it costs around £1000, i'm sure someone else will come along and guide you more, good luck with your search and hope you find someone to help you soon.


----------



## pat.little (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi yeah i'm with a clinic but indian asian sperm donors are practically non-existence even so i dont think that will work.

thanks anyway

Pat
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

have you considered importing sperm, it is possible from European Sperm Bank and also the USA (Xyertec) as long as it satisfies HFEA requirements, many women on the single girls thread import it in.
Good Luck


----------



## pat.little (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi no i didnt know about that but will look into it. Thanks for the heads up
x


----------

